# Here is my time im gona bite it....



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Well I put this ad up CLICK TO VIEW AD* just to find people in my area into it have a little fun with it.... well first person that emails me named J.Walford first starts off with him going to open a Rc track. So I said im down for helping you with it.... "Great" he says.... He asked if he could call me and talk about things.... Well now it's a diffrent ball game. This place is not close to where I am about a 6 hour drive... up in Sudbary. Well he wants to make a cottage and have a few Rc tracks on it... I said ill help with all that... He says he gona have "pro Rc racing" on this track and all kinds of levels of racing ... Cool I say... So he is in his fourtys and his fauther drove Nascar so he has been into racing him self... Well he drives Pro Rc racing he has 9 kids and a few of them are into Pro Go Carting... There all over the world... Well he says he is looking for New blood to drive his Go Cart that is worth xxx amout of money and he wants to have his son teach me how to Drive pro I says don't you need lisences to drive them? He replys I have so many sponsers that ill sposer you... and ill supply you with everything I need to do so.... and want's me to learn Pro Rc racing.... and race pro... He talked about all the things we will be doing for this and when we will start.... I am in shock at this point talked to him on the phone for 2 hours. He said for the track im incharge with his son... He will have ATVs and Dirt bikes and everything else at the cottage for us to play with. I am in charge of making the tracks and keeping this going with his 2 sons. He is just retired and want's a new blood to go along into this Pro line he is in. He want's me to be up where he is at... He says all his sons are in Pro everything no bragging but it's just how he has done things. My opionon on this as im only 15yr this could be the best thing that could happen. So for any support I could get from you guys would be awsome.... And Ill do you all good.... I just needed to breath on this and all that said is not even half... no JOKE!! but there is somthing I might want to ask from any of you guys. For plans for the tracks any ideas on designs for tracks that can be changed into alot of diffrent track like they do on Nascar just put up boarders and they have a new set up?

Thanks everyone and take it easy...


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

My initial take on this springs a question. You said that you are 15 years old and it is 6 hours away. How do you plan on making this work out?

Beyond that, there are a myriad of concerns that would prevent this from happening.. I'm sure the responses will echo many of the possibilities...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

he gonna rape you!!!


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Sounds fishy


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Thank you all for reading... He said when his son goes out or when he is going up he pick me up and take me on up we can spend all the time we want up there him and his son will be up it will be planned we will be maintaining the track making sure things are going well and having fun...



piranha_guy_dan said:


> he gonna rape you!!!


Im not just gona jump in im first gona get info on this guy first... and get to know him... if he is who he is ill be able to find out by sponsers and other people into the hobbie


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

this could either be a nice guy that is looking to give someone outside his family a really cool opportunity, or it could be some crazy guy trying to hatch some scheme to get a 15 year old up to his cabin in the middle of nowhere. i think you need to do a ton of homework on this guy and definitely don't take his stories as fact. if it's a nice guy and he's legit, let your parents meet him and slowly go from there. the only reason that i'm saying this is because this is one of those situations that sounds way too good to be true and it just fell into your lap, and as cool as that may sound, that just doesn't happen very often. some of these crazies out there find an interest that somebody has, sells them on a dream, and then takes advantage of your desire to make that dream come true. careful bud, but good luck if it's the real deal


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

joedizzlempls said:


> this could either be a nice guy that is looking to give someone outside his family a really cool opportunity, or it could be some crazy guy trying to hatch some scheme to get a 15 year old up to his cabin in the middle of nowhere. i think you need to do a ton of homework on this guy and definitely don't take his stories as fact. if it's a nice guy and he's legit, let your parents meet him and slowly go from there. the only reason that i'm saying this is because this is one of those situations that sounds way too good to be true and it just fell into your lap, and as cool as that may sound, that just doesn't happen very often. some of these crazies out there find an interest that somebody has, sells them on a dream, and then takes advantage of your desire to make that dream come true. careful bud, but good luck if it's the real deal


Yes my parents want to meet him first and im doing my research on him... if he is all that it will not be hard.... but baby steps untill I am in the clear...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah this sounds EXTREMELY fishy.
i know what he is saying sounds really awesome, but there is A LOT of predatory people on the internet, reading an ad like the one u wrote.
If you are going to go there, go with someone you know, drive there with them. and bring a weapon.
just to be safe, and make sure someone is waiting for a call from u.
and if it seems legit then, go for it.
seems like the dude is offering a lot without even meeting u, and 2 hours on the phone is not enough to just have some dude pick u up and take you 6 hours away.
i dont mean to be a buzz kill, but i dont want to see anything happen.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Not to sink your ship, but I wouldnt do it.

First off, it sounds like hes trying to start up a business and looking for a partner. Would you hire a 15 yr old teen? If you had experience as a pro RC driver or whatever then I would understand, but it sounds like you dont.

Second, he claims to have nine kids all of whom are in the pro circuit. Why isnt he keeping this a family business and get his sons involved. His sons has more experience than you do.

Third, its six hours away. If this guy does turn out psycho how are you going to get home and who will be able to respond to you fast enough.

It may be legit, but Id do my homework first. If it sounds too good to be true it usually is. It sounds like those molesters that gives you the world in order to bait you in.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

sounds good man


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Nick G said:


> yeah this sounds EXTREMELY fishy.
> i know what he is saying sounds really awesome, but there is A LOT of predatory people on the internet, reading an ad like the one u wrote.
> If you are going to go there, go with someone you know, drive there with them. and bring a weapon.
> just to be safe, and make sure someone is waiting for a call from u.
> ...


X2

EXACTLY!

You need to use common sense bro. What business man do you know starts a business with some random guy with a random post he finds on the internet.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

and for what its worth, i did a search of old nascar drivers (quickly), and his name didnt show up.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I am gona get all that info he will be on msn later.... And his kids are alll have there own familys his youngest is 19yr and another around that age... they are the ones ill be working with... He is not really interested in my skill in Rc really I just started not long ago I think he thinks im into racing but never done it.... but he is more into that im willing to help him out with all the stuff and get into all this... Ill be doing my research ill get his dads name and his full name and ill show all research I can find of him and we will keep this thread going...


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Nick G said:


> and for what its worth, i did a search of old nascar drivers (quickly), and his name didnt show up.


Good job, another thing you might wanna due is search your local sexual predators registry to see if his name pops up.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

8o8P said:


> and for what its worth, i did a search of old nascar drivers (quickly), and his name didnt show up.


Good job, another thing you might wanna due is search your local sexual predators registry to see if his name pops up.
[/quote]

Don't think he would be going all over the U.S. for racing if he had a record... but Ill do so....


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Captive Herps said:


> and for what its worth, i did a search of old nascar drivers (quickly), and his name didnt show up.


Good job, another thing you might wanna due is search your local sexual predators registry to see if his name pops up.
[/quote]

Don't think he would be going all over the U.S. for racing if he had a record... but Ill do so....
[/quote]

So he says....


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

wouldn't get my hopes up man.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

8o8P said:


> and for what its worth, i did a search of old nascar drivers (quickly), and his name didnt show up.


Good job, another thing you might wanna due is search your local sexual predators registry to see if his name pops up.
[/quote]
yeah indeed, do they have the megan law in canada? or something similar?

i hope this works out for you man and you prove us all wrong, but i wouldnt get your hopes up.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

My hopes are up but im on gaurd untill I know it's not just a joke... ill get all info and stuff from him and ill make sure I post it... will make a game of it (is it true or not) if it is would be awsome to go good at somthing...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

hey, you can still go good at something even if its not with this dude.
just gotta keep your eye on the prize and work a little harder.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Bring this guy with you:


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

^ That is F'n funny!!! This is a weird thread!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

What comes to mind is what does a grown ass man what to do with a little kid.

If I were your parents, I would not let you go.

I dont want to be reading about a kid in ontario Mississauga gone missing.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

ye... ill get all the info needed....


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

The safest thing you can do is not be talking to this guy.
It's just creepy...
What have your parents said about this, you've asked them haven't you?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Yes ive talked to them about it... they want to meet him first

his name is joseph walford


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Stay away! Very away!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

so some random guy on the internet replies to your ad...you dont know each other and suddenly he wants to make some random kid into a super star and put him in charge of an rc track? not only that, but he said he'll pick you up?

am i the only one that smells a molestor? if he was legit he would ask to speak to your parents and have your parents drive you up there. i suggest you go there with your parents or don't go at all.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

it is a pretty strange situation...


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I was willing to humor you at first, but it's clear you really do not know this guy at all. I'm not going to assume your parents are smart enough to keep you safe, so take the advice of every person that has answered this thread. Do not go any further with this guy. He's not going to make you into a go kart star or put you in charge of a professional rc track. This just isnt how the real world works. You're 15 man, just enjoy your young years, please. I'm not trying to discount you, but you really are at the point in your life where you dont have to worry about sh*t. Go have some fun where you dont have to worry about weirdos.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

I would be very, very carefull. At 15 I would have believed and been excited by this, at 34 I would assume it's a scam.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Well I did make this thread seem like he was all fast at one point but it did start off slow and progress but im gona find out if he is who he is first.... then meet him at my place where my parents are.... it was not just like hey kid want to be _____ and _____ it was more that I was willing to help him out with his track he wanted to make and more we talked about it more he felt that im very into the Rcing and then he brought up the Go Carting.... and he was talking about going pro at the Rc with Racing people and working at the track....


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Captive Herps said:


> Well I did make this thread seem like he was all fast at one point but it did start off slow and progress but im gona find out if he is who he is first.... then meet him at my place where my parents are.... it was not just like hey kid want to be _____ and _____ it was more that I was willing to help him out with his track he wanted to make and more we talked about it more he felt that im very into the Rcing and then he brought up the Go Carting.... and he was talking about going pro at the Rc with Racing people and working at the track....


I agree with Winkeye, just walk away.
Listen to it this way. He read your ad. All the sudden he knew he had a way to get into your head. Its just the 15 year old version of "Hey kid, want some candy, get in the van" for little kids. He probably knew that you would smell a rat if he just said come to my place and race cars. If you must I would not have him just come to your house, i would go to his place with your parents. Ask him what his fathers name is, and when he raced nascar. ask him questions that you can fact check. If you hear hesitation then just hang up. but even still, there are some weirdos out there that wouldnt hesitate, and just totally be bullshitting you. Oh, and his last name is not the name of any nascar racer ever.
There is a LOT of predatory people who would do this to a kid. Im glad your smart enough to make a thread asking about it. now take our advice at least. at the very least, go to his place with your parents, and verify that he isnt bullshitting. Im guessing that he will back off the second u start wanting to go to his place with your parents.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I will Thanks ill let you know what happends


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

piranhasrule said:


> He's deffinately going to have you tied up in his basement while he touches you in intimately. Then he'l probably strangle you and eat your corpse.


this topic is messed up ,, it could be ether the most serious topic ever,, or the chance of a rc car racer's life time,,,

whens this meeting with you and buddy going down..?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Captive Herps said:


> I will Thanks ill let you know what happends


please do. good luck.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

he might live to let us know how he made out..lol

the world is a sick messed up place,,in my county a girl went missing just after christmas, two weeks later they found her dead by a river bank( she was murdered) the locals made fund raisers to help out her mother and step father,,,and just last week we all found out the actual killers were her mother/step father.. its a cold sick world,,,ALWAYS EXPECT THE UNEXPECTED..


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

On the serious side, I have read stories about true crime. And this guys (dam it I forgot the name) would go to the parents house and talk to the family. He would not do anything at first, but after a few visits he would rape the childern and then eat them. It was a crime during the 1910's. I wish I knew the name so I could bring it up.

I would not let you go period if you were my kid. He may not do anything at first but once he gains your trust and family, it's over.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

im gona tell you all when im gona meet him and will see


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Good luck man and I would have your father with you as well if you do this.

Well I did a search on his name in Google in nothing came up so its definitely safe now...haha
I dont know It doesnt make sense at all! I would get IDs and everything from this guy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

sadboy said:


> On the serious side, I have read stories about true crime. And this guys (dam it I forgot the name) would go to the parents house and talk to the family. He would not do anything at first, but after a few visits he would rape the childern and then eat them. It was a crime during the 1910's. I wish I knew the name so I could bring it up.
> 
> I would not let you go period if you were my kid. He may not do anything at first but once he gains your trust and family, it's over.


Albert Fish


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

You all are scaring me shitless... lol I did research on google on his name and nothing and his email nothing... so im weary already... but ill see what happends....


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Captive Herps said:


> You all are scaring me shitless... lol I did research on google on his name and nothing and his email nothing... so im weary already... but ill see what happends....


i guess you never heard of a fake name's, & fake ID's.....

I really cant believe your parents are even entertaining the idea


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Dude im not going to be seeing the Unknown any time soon... first gona see if he is for real...


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I can see why your excited, I would be too.

Its hard around here to find 15year old boys, that want to come over and play with me.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

maknwar said:


> I can see why your excited, I would be too.
> 
> Its hard around here to find 15year old boys, that want to come over and play with me.











ass

all joking aside.... fear is good.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Puddjuice said:


> Bullsnake, Brian Peppers lives within 15 minutes of me. One county over to be exact. I am not sure if thats something to be proud of or not....










theres a real Brian Peppers? i thought he was just enternet fun talk,,lol

whats rong with his face dude


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Topic closed CH until myself or another mod has the time to clean it up...some of you guys really need to grow up. Giving the kid advice is one thing, but to think it is funny to keep telling him that he is going to get raped is beyond juvenile. Way to make light of a serious topic.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey, CH, your ad has a street intersection in it, right? That's TMI for the Internet, dude. I'd remove it.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> Hey, CH, your ad has a street intersection in it, right? That's TMI for the Internet, dude. I'd remove it.


Thanks childawg it's near my house but not exactly... just put it on for a idea of where I am....


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Captive Herps said:


> You all are scaring me shitless... lol I did research on google on his name and nothing and his email nothing... so im weary already... but ill see what happends....


Get over this, seriously.

If the guy was legit and claims who he is he would have some type of reputation in the Rc community, period. He claims hes a world class driver who travels the world with 9 sons who are just as good. Common sense tells you that a family full of world recognized Rc drivers would have some type of reputation and would easily be identifiable in the sport.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Hi Jesse,
I think you've got a pretty good idea of what's best for you regarding this situation.I'm going to close this, we've seen enough imagery showing whats likely to happen if you pursue this situation.
Hit me on MSN later.
Pete


----------

